# WHAT PHONE WORKS WITH 2005 325i



## beemerbabe (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm so friggin confused now i want to scream. 
I went to the BMW dealer, and they gave me a computer printout of compatible cell phones (using SPRINT wireless as my carrier) and I only had a choice of 2, and 1 was a 'blackberry' type for about 499.00 dollars - forget it. The only OTHER choice I had was a SONY ERICSSON, and now I can't FIND a Sony Ericsson ANYWHERE in the Sprint/Nextel website. I'm wondering if they discontinued that phone and replaced it with the LG brand???? 

Anyone???? :dunno: 

Tx


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

beemerbabe said:


> I'm so friggin confused now i want to scream.
> I went to the BMW dealer, and they gave me a computer printout of compatible cell phones (using SPRINT wireless as my carrier) and I only had a choice of 2, and 1 was a 'blackberry' type for about 499.00 dollars - forget it. The only OTHER choice I had was a SONY ERICSSON, and now I can't FIND a Sony Ericsson ANYWHERE in the Sprint/Nextel website. I'm wondering if they discontinued that phone and replaced it with the LG brand????
> 
> Anyone???? :dunno:
> ...


To the best of knowledge the only BT enabled phones currently offered by Sprint is the Palm Treo 650 or the LG PM-325. The SE T608i was an BMW "approved" phone, so I would try to track one down on eBay. The Treo works OK, but I haven't seen any feedback on the LG. If you can, switch to either Cingular or T-mobile because there are many GSM phones with BT.

Good luck...JL


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

SRFast said:


> To the best of knowledge the only BT enabled phones currently offered by Sprint is the Palm Treo 650 or the LG PM-325. The SE T608i was an BMW "approved" phone, so I would try to track one down on eBay. The Treo works OK, but I haven't seen any feedback on the LG. If you can, switch to either Cingular or T-mobile because there are many GSM phones with BT.
> 
> Good luck...JL


I would agree, look on eBay for a SE T608. Nice mobile btw. The Treo does work quite well so that is your other option.


----------

